# ***OFFICIAL*** - Robbie Lawler vs. Scott Smith DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion on the EliteXC: Unfinished Business main event - which will showcase a highly-anticipated rematch for the EliteXC Middleweight Championship, between the Reigning EliteXC Middleweight Champ, *"Ruthless" Robbie Lawler*, as he takes on the very heavy-handed challenger, *Scott "Hands Of Steel" Smith* in HERE. ALL other threads pertaining to this fight, as always *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*. 

Thanks guys.

- *T.B.*


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Lawler is gonna get it. I think he might have underestimated Smith the first time and now is coming fully prepared. Smith can still win this. He landed some good punches, but Lawler is the tougher fighter and will end it late or win by decision. Come'on guys, am I the only one going to watch it?


----------



## maggie1008 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lawler by KO 2nd round I predict


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

If the punchers chance theory is ever to be used in an argument for a fight, it definatly has to be for this one.

Lawler hands are quicker and he has better combinations. And he hits like a brickhouse.

But damn Smith can take those shots, and he can give punishment. He throws great elbows and lands heavy blows.

I think Lawler takes this. But Smith has an unbeleivable punchers chance.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how to watch this in canada on rogers.

ah nm, channel 13!

Should be a good one!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't foresee Scott being as much of a test as he was the first go 'round. I think Robbie might have _slightly_ underestimated him in that bout.

This time though, we'll see Lawler come in with a formulated game plan for the fight, and just pick Smith apart at-will. 

Like others have said, Scott has a great puncher's chance here...but he's not fighting Pete Sell. He's fighting Robbie Lawler, the guy who RIPPED right through Ninja, in a way I've never seen before. I mean, his loss to Kang was bad, but the way Robbie PUT HIM AWAY was just nasty.

I would not be opposed to Lawler vs. Shamrock either.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Robbie KO's him in round 3.

However I will say I think this will be a action packed brawl I just think Lawler is better on the feet.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Robbie KO's him in round 3.
> 
> However I will say I think this will be a action packed brawl I just think Lawler is better on the feet.


I have Lawler winning a KO in the 3rd or 4th as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im pullin for scott....i think he can win this


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm so pumped for this fight can't wait to see part 2 since the first one was an epic war.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

scott needs to use them kicks for sure....and if he gets poked in the eye...JUST DONT SAY ANYTHING PLEASE


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

Were those braces in Frank's mouth? LOL!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Robbie is just to good on his feet for Smith.

Robbie is a slow starter so I could see Smith taking the first round but I think Robbie will finish Smith at some point in the 3rd.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

SILVA>ALL said:


> Were those braces in Frank's mouth? LOL!


i just RW and looked and im pretty sure it was


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Frank has braces right now he got them put in since he can't fight for awhile and he needed them at some point so he figured while he has a brake in his fight career he can get it out of the way.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

here we go....im saying scott smith 2nd round not sure how though


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome!

I got to catch a glimpse of "mma royalty", Anderson Silva!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Main event time b-tches.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

the greatest showdown of the summer next to batman and joker lol


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I got Lawler in this fight, I dont think Smith will last as long as last time. Lawler should use his ground game as Smith's ground game isnt that good.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice end of first round for smith


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL!

Lawler looked like Kalib Starnes doing the running man!

Good round for Smith.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

agree first round smith


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i think lawler got the 1st round point-wise


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> agree first round smith


Smith gassed out!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

NOOOOO!!!! them knees


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

It was only a matter of time.

I know FlowerPot06 is happy.


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sorry, but these guys would be turned into roadkill in the UFC's middleweight.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

smith is just not quite there yet


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Well we know that Smith isnt good enough to be in the ufc as he was in the ufc but left as he kept losing. Its good Lawler won because Smith as your champion would set your MW division backwards.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Smith did not look like he came in shape. I'm still a big fan of both of these guys, fun fight to watch.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

kilik said:


> Well we know that Smith isnt good enough to be in the ufc as he was in the ufc but left as he kept losing. Its good Lawler won because Smith as your champion would set your MW division backwards.


Same deal with Lawler. Couldn't hang in the UFC, and although his game seems to have improved, it hasn't evolved.

Love watching the dude fight though. Always brings it.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

A tad bit off topic when it comes to this fight discussion, but does anyone else get the vibe that A LOT of people forgot this event was tonight, or they just didn't care (which would've been a damn shame). 

OR, is Kimbo just THAT LARGE of a draw to our forum? :confused05:

OH, and ID - I was just kidding bud!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It's Kimbo. It's people not knowing the names of the fighters. It's lack of interest. If I wasn't a Nick Thompson fan, would I have known to watch today? I don't think so.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Trigg? Check.
Ninja? Check.
Smith? Check.
Shamrock? Soon to be Check.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

T.B. said:


> A tad bit off topic when it comes to this fight discussion, but does anyone else get the vibe that A LOT of people forgot this event was tonight, or they just didn't care (which would've been a damn shame).
> 
> OR, is Kimbo just THAT LARGE of a draw to our forum? :confused05:
> 
> OH, and ID - I was just kidding bud!


i agree completely i dont think many were watching...i was expecting more discuss on the forums...i dont honestly think they choose to watch ufc rerun on spike


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Steph05050 said:


> i agree completely i dont think many were watching...i was expecting more discuss on the forums...i dont honestly think they choose to watch ufc rerun on spike


Good point. I forgot about the counter programming on SpikeTV.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

T.B. said:


> Good point. I forgot about the counter programming on SpikeTV.


well it works out perfect though see i can watch both cause ufc is reruning again at 10:30 so i dont maybe it was the fighters and kimbo got peoples attention..i was excited about tonights fights though


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Hoping for Smith to take it. With this as Nick Thompson losing... 
Pretty good night of MMA, nothing great


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

T.B. said:


> A tad bit off topic when it comes to this fight discussion, but does anyone else get the vibe that A LOT of people forgot this event was tonight, or they just didn't care (which would've been a damn shame).
> 
> OR, is Kimbo just THAT LARGE of a draw to our forum? :confused05:
> 
> OH, and ID - I was just kidding bud!



I totally did not know that the event was tonight because I probably would have watched it if I knew.

Edit: well, i just forgot it was on tonight- not that i didn't know.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Same here.... I was actually looking forward to watching it and seeing the Lawler/Smith rematch not to mention if the production value was upped any. Pissed at myself for it.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lawler starts slow but he poured it on and those knees and body shots were brutal.

Anyone who thinks Robbie wouldn't be able to hang in the UFC you are crazy the guy would do fine he has beaten Trigg, Ninja, and Smith in a row. That's better than any UFC MW besides Anderson.

Lawler is a very good MW better than most of the UFC MW divison.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Only if you consider ninja, trigg, or smith as good or better than the UFC MW division. I don't. Trigg used to be, smith clearly isn't, and ninja has never beaten a ranked opponent. He loses everytime he tries.

I'd like to see Lawler back in the UFC, but the reality is he was already cut once, and still has no ground game.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Trigg, Smith and Lawler are good enough to compete in the UFC MW divison.

Ninja is a better version of Jason Macdonald. Trigg is IMO a little worse vesion of Okami, and Smith is as good as some of the average UFC MW's.

He was a very different fighter when he got cut. He brawled way too much now he really works out of the clinch well and that's where most of his KO's come from.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Man, just because a fighter isn't in the UFC is no reason to discredit them.

Lawler is the real deal IMO.

He's working with Team Hughes so I'm sure he gets some wrestling in at training, we just haven't seen him need it in a fight.

I think he would put on a great fight against Anderson Silva. If he trained his ass off wrestling I think he could beat him.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Robbie would be good in the UFC but I doubt he would ever get the belt.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Flak said:


> smith clearly isn't, and ninja has never beaten a ranked opponent. He loses everytime he tries.



Smith isn't? Did you see the fight with Smith and Patrick Cote? I don't think Cote should've won the decision.

Cote, the man contending for the the UFC middleweight title had nothing for Smith.

On Ninja falling short of beating a ranked opponent, would you than say that he's like Clay Guida?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I got my bet in on Robbie when he was -240  when the event started he was -285


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Smith isn't? Did you see the fight with Smith and Patrick Cote? I don't think Cote should've won the decision.
> 
> Cote, the man contending for the the UFC middleweight title had nothing for Smith.
> 
> On Ninja falling short of beating a ranked opponent, would you than say that he's like Clay Guida?


Aside from the fact that i think Cote has no business fighting for the belt, Smith is an exciting fighter that i just don't think can hang in the UFC. Well, let me rephrase that...he can hang in the UFC, but not as a true contender. He'll always be down there with guys like Sell. Ultra exciting, but just not good enough to be part of the elite in the division.

That said, i'd love to see both Smith and Lawler in the UFC again. They're both fun as hell to watch. Lawler is just a better version of who he's always been....an aggressive brawler with big power. Until i see some semblance of a ground game from him, i'll never consider him a serious threat to guys like Silva, Hendo, Ace, etc.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Henderson isn't a top MW never has been Flak.

I think at 185 Lawler would destroy Henderson.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Smith isn't? Did you see the fight with Smith and Patrick Cote? I don't think Cote should've won the decision.
> 
> Cote, the man contending for the the UFC middleweight title had nothing for Smith.
> 
> On Ninja falling short of beating a ranked opponent, would you than say that he's like Clay Guida?


Cote had nothing for Smith yet he beat him.. It doesn't matter if you don't think he should have won the decision. He won it regardless.

I wouldn't consider Smith a good win. he got cut by the UFC because he couldn't hang against any above average opponents. The only dude he even beat was Pete Sell and that was because Sell got to excited when he hurt Smith and rushed in, leaving himself open. I wouldn't consider Sell a great win either.

I'd like to see Cote vs. Lawler. That'd be a good fight.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Henderson isn't a top MW never has been Flak.
> 
> I think at 185 Lawler would destroy Henderson.


You sound like Damone


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well Damone and I defiantly agree on Henderson.

He's a talented guy who has has horrible gameplans, and seems to be a worse fighter when he has to cut weight.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Man, just because a fighter isn't in the UFC is no reason to discredit them.
> 
> Lawler is the real deal IMO.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? Lawler wouldn't last a round. He isn't even close to Silva's level. Robbie Lawler is a second tier fighter. A win against a guy who lost to Ed Herman shouldn't be all that impressive. Lawler hasn't beaten anybody worth talking about.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank Trigg was a nice win for Robbie, as was Ninja. 

Not saying Robbie's on Silva's level, but give the guy a little credit. 

And yes, Henderson isn't that great at 185. Just inconsistent.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

This was another great fight by these two. Lawler is a good fighter.
I'm curious to see how long he holds on to this belt.


----------

